# Heart of a Lion or Heart of Gold?



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Okay guys! Which do you prefer? A person with the Heart of a Lion? Or a person with a Heart of Gold? I prefer Heart of Gold, I already have the Heart of a Lion (Lioness :3), and those with the Heart of Gold tend to be really romantic and loving; something I really love :3

Also do any of you know if you have a Heart of Gold or a Heart of a Lion(ness)?

I have found a link to help distinguish. But if any of you have better definitions please post em. :3

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...7220816AAGtQmH


----------



## Legate (Jan 7, 2015)

If given the choice, I'd rather have the heart of a lion, because at least it's organic and has ever functioned within a cardiovascular system at all. It still would probably not be ideal, and also, why are we using the organs of endangered animals for transplants?

*intentionally misses point*


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

The heart of a lion. A heart of gold gets you killed g.


----------



## DevilMayCry (Aug 25, 2014)

If I had a heart of gold, could I sell it?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

DevilMayCry said:


> If I had a heart of gold, could I sell it?


TO whom you find worthy then of course


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

kiwig0ld said:


> The heart of a lion. A heart of gold gets you killed g.


Survival is the goal in your life?


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

I like black hearts. They match most peoples souls so I can sell them easily. :mellow:


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

Salihah said:


> Survival is the goal in your life?


yes. hahaha... 
very much so. 
I'm not laughing at you per say but yeah, my main goal is survival.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd cross the ocean for a heart of gold... :wink:


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

the link doesn't work.
I do they mean?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Lunagattina said:


> the link doesn't work.
> I do they mean?


https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111017220816AAGtQmH

Does this work? If not it said this:

Heart of a Lion. 
-Is bold & brave 
-Takes pride in their loved ones 
-Protective & caring about their "pride" 
-Wild at heart 
-Assertive in love. 

Heart of Gold 
-Forgiving, tollerant & long bearing 
-Does not hate his/her enemies. 
-Returns abuse with love. 
-Benovolent & compassionate. 
-Spacious, for all their friends to fit in. 
-Self-sacrificing. 
-A big heart.


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

Salihah said:


> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111017220816AAGtQmH
> 
> Does this work? If not it said this:
> 
> ...


Surely I'm not the gold hearth. So, maybe the Lion?
And I surely prefer the Lion heart. 
I would not be comfortable with someone so devoted to sacrifice


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

The link doesnt work. I define a lion heart as someone who is brave and full of strength and someone with a heart of gold means they have pure intentions and are good natured or pure. I prefer heart of Gold.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

A heart of gold. Lion-folk don't sit well with me.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

The Heart of a man

in my hand :wink:


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have the heart of a lion.


----------



## misledzeppelin (Feb 27, 2015)

I have the heart of a Lionerc2:


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

I have the heart of a golden lion @Salihah. How's that? :tongue:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I think gold because if a lion was in my heart, it would begin to rot.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

I think they're the same. It takes a courage to practice benevolence, compassion and patience because hate is the coward's revenge and impatience is all too easy.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

knife said:


> I have the heart of a golden lion @Salihah. How's that? :tongue:


I think you are in the wrong thread. But its w.e XP :3


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Salihah said:


> I think you are in the wrong thread. But its w.e XP :3


Missy. I goes where I wants to. :tongue:


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

knife said:


> Missy. I goes where I wants to. :tongue:


*shrugs* w.evs


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Salihah said:


> *shrugs* w.evs


How can I tease you if you just shrug me off?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

knife said:


> How can I tease you if you just shrug me off?


Oh its easy, like this, *shrugs* *daydreams*. :3 Besides my Te is developing so I really dont care..... For some reason I have been using it more lately in my adolescence.....................Must be a growth thing. Indecisive behavior bothers me greatly for example and not appreciating things such as values. It might be how I use my Te then.............hmmmm............But yes It will be hard to tease me, im not the uptight kind. :3


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Oh its easy, like this, *shrugs* *daydreams*. :3 Besides my Te is developing so I really dont care..... For some reason I have been using it more lately in my adolescence.....................Must be a growth thing. Indecisive behavior bothers me greatly for example and not appreciating things such as values. It might be how I use my Te then.............hmmmm............But yes It will be hard to tease me, im not the uptight kind. :3


Adolescence? Oh ... nvm then, you're too young ...


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

knife said:


> Adolescence? Oh ... nvm then, you're too young ...


I wouldnt judge too quickly. You do not know how old I am now do you?


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Salihah said:


> I wouldnt judge too quickly. You do not know how old I am now do you?


Well if your birthday fell after 3/1/97 I would probably get in trouble for that! :laughing:


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

knife said:


> Well if your birthday fell after 3/1/97 I would probably get in trouble for that! :laughing:


It doesnt. :3


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Salihah said:


> It doesnt. :3


Oooh ... :kitteh: I like green lights ...

Are those headphones on your avvie? Whatcha listening to? :happy:


----------



## NoShxtSherlock (May 31, 2015)

A heart of gold sounds pretty valuable, so perhaps I could sell the heart of gold for a lot of money, then use the money to pay for lion conservation efforts, in order to save many more lion hearts and keep them where they should be: within a lions thoracic cavity, functioning as a blood pump to maintain good health.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

knife said:


> Oooh ... :kitteh: I like green lights ...
> 
> Are those headphones on your avvie? Whatcha listening to? :happy:


Listening to music not in english


----------



## jehosafats (Feb 23, 2013)

Heart of gold. They're motivators.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Listening to music not in english


You mean like ...






...?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

knife said:


> You mean like ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is interesting.....but no more like this


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Salihah said:


> This is interesting.....but no more like this


Soundtracks rock. :tongue:


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

knife said:


> Soundtracks rock. :tongue:


Yes they do....................


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Yes they do....................


Mmmmm


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

knife said:


> Mmmmm


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Salihah said:


>


----------

